# Bull hotel Long Sutton July 2014



## redT1ger (Jul 1, 2014)

Been empty for 15 - 20 years now. Town council painted nice murals on exterior windows, but the building is nearly beyond repair now.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bet that was a nice place in its day!Cracking photos.


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 1, 2014)

Shame we didnt do this one 5-10yrs ago would have been gorgeous 
again nice find bud


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 2, 2014)

Interesting place, thanks for sharing.


----------

